# Stuck on Google Splash Screen?



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

Why does my N7 keep getting stuck on the Google Splash screen?

It first happened when I installed a new bootanimation.zip into /system/media/

Then it finally booted, with the new bootanimation working, after I did "fastboot reboot" in bootloader.

I figured since it finally went it would be fine afterwards, well I just went into recovery to flash a new Gapps package and when I tried to reboot system I had the same issue.

Only fix so far is to go into bootloader and reboot with fastboot command.


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

I am having the same sorts of problems.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

How long is it sitting on the Google screen?


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

I suppose I waited 4 or 5 minutes before I rebooted it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rustynutzz (Jul 31, 2012)

Kept happening to me also, switched from cwm to twr and all is well now.


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

rustynutzz said:


> Kept happening to me also, switched from cwm to twr and all is well now.


Thanks.
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

I am already on TWRP

I hadn't had the issue in a while, I just rebooted to recovery to flash a kernel and when I hit "Reboot System" it is now stuck on splash screen.

WTF


----------



## rustynutzz (Jul 31, 2012)

GatorsUF said:


> I am already on TWRP
> 
> I hadn't had the issue in a while, I just rebooted to recovery to flash a kernel and when I hit "Reboot System" it is now stuck on splash screen.
> 
> WTF


I was told if one isn't working, switch to the other. Weird issue.


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

GatorsUF said:


> I am already on TWRP
> 
> I hadn't had the issue in a while, I just rebooted to recovery to flash a kernel and when I hit "Reboot System" it is now stuck on splash screen.
> 
> WTF


U sure you're on the latest twrp? 2.2.2? My problems went away when I installed this recovery.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tenchiken (Sep 8, 2011)

For what it's worth, every time I have hit this I do the following:

hold power and voldown until entering fastboot

#fastboot reboot-bootloader
(not sure why, but this 2nd entrance into fastboot seems crucial)

select "recovery" using volume keys, then power to enter
(this should go into your CWM or TWRP, does on mine if the reboot-bootloader was performed to reach here)

in recovery, adb push a kernel package, such as faux123's grouper kernel from http://faux.androidro.ms/ , to /sdcard/

flash the kernel, then choose to reboot.

This has consistently fixed my issue without having to use a full stock image from google. I hope this helps someone.


----------



## deltaechoe (Jul 20, 2011)

Um, you just wait while android does it's thing, you arent stuck on the splash screen, there is a process running in the background and it just needs to finish. It can take upwards of 15 minutes maybe more) but it will eventually boot up and then you wont have that problem again unless you shut down improperly or flash something


----------



## bwanshoom (Sep 13, 2011)

Sometimes just waiting _isn't_ the solution. I let mine go for over an hour as a test and it never completed. Wouldn't reboot into recovery unless connected to USB as others have reported.

So it's not a one-size-fits-all situation.


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

I return my N7 and got a different one. No more issues...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeah, that individual unit might've had something weird, but they all hang at the splash screen for a little while sometimes.

Also, fwiw, I can't get into recovery if I power up my device by going straight into the boot loader. Dunno if its something where I'm on cwm, but I have to plug it into the computer to get it to work. Fastboot commands, like the other guy said.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I've never hung on the Google screen on my N7...I have on my GNex but not the N7. Seems like a h/w issue which makes sense if it was returned and the new one is fine.


----------

